# Lets see your 8v engine bays



## Coupe__88 (Sep 14, 2003)

Thats mine at the moment, kind of an old pic,Im still in need of a corrado valve cover and better matching wires (form follows function for now). I just recently sprayed the whole bay flat black. Im hoping to soon powdercoat the manifold gunmetal to match my wheels. I want it to be as simple and easy to work with as possible 
post up!


_Modified by Coupe__88 at 2:54 AM 11-6-2003_


----------



## Coupe__88 (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: Lets see your 8v engine bays (Coupe__88)*

some others ive found 



























_Modified by Coupe__88 at 2:30 AM 11-6-2003_


----------



## ZACHSXE (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: Lets see your 8v engine bays (Coupe__88)*

Did you remove everything or just mask stuff when you painted the bay flat black? My 86 is pretty nasty looking under the hood. I just painted the valve cover, hold down strips, brackets and timing belt cover, but I still have a lot of stuff to rust proof and paint. But as soon as it is all done I'll put up some pics.


----------



## Coupe__88 (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: Lets see your 8v engine bays (ZACHSXE)*

what color are you spraying it? stock? I did it when i had the manifolds off doin the downpipe swap, i took the batt and fluid resirvoirs out, airbox and anything in the vicinity of the bay. maked the rest, I felt i was taking a risk painting it but im glad i did, i love it


----------



## MKII420 (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: Lets see your 8v engine bays (Coupe__88)*

here's my motor in blubayou's coupe (before i bought it), my GTI is the same color, so it's basically the same thing


----------



## Cabby-Blitz (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Lets see your 8v engine bays (Coupe__88)*









Bad Quality picture. Car has A/C and P/S. I plan to delete the A/C cause then hopefully that will clear up a lot more room to work on the car. PLus delete about 60lbs of weight up front.


----------



## Coupe__88 (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: Lets see your 8v engine bays (Fst'N'Frs)*

you dont need that cruise control either


----------



## gearhead455 (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: Lets see your 8v engine bays (Coupe__88)*

I can't resist. I'm a pic post *****. Oh my god you can't say wh0re on vortex... LAME










_Modified by gearhead455 at 3:39 AM 11-6-2003_


----------



## Cabby-Blitz (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Lets see your 8v engine bays (Coupe__88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Coupe__88* »_you dont need that cruise control either









I dont exactly have cruise control anymore. The part that goes from the unit on the valve cover to the TB would fall apart. One day it came apart and when I went to get on the gas the part on the TB stuck itself in to something and would not let me open the throttle more than maybe 1/8 or so. Eventually I just jammed the thing and it finally opened normally. After that I have not had it on since and I dont think I will put a new one on unless I sell the car. Yea like thats ever going to happen.


----------



## DanielAdams (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: Lets see your 8v engine bays (Fst'N'Frs)*

great post - i'll post up one of mine when i get back home http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Dan


----------



## Coupe__88 (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: Lets see your 8v engine bays (DanielAdams)*

lol fst n'frs , gearhead, that is incredible! what kind of numbers you doin?


----------



## Spinyfrog (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: Lets see your 8v engine bays (Coupe__88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Coupe__88* »_you dont need that cruise control either









I love my CC, we do lots of long road trips in the cabby, just set it and kick back. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WannabeVWguy (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Lets see your 8v engine bays (Spinyfrog)*

Bad quality winter pic from last year...but it gets the job done...its ugly but hey its a 17 year old car...wtf do you expect!


----------



## Boggus (Jul 16, 2000)

*Re: Lets see your 8v engine bays (WannabeVWguy)*

91 GTI


----------



## ONLY 8V (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: Lets see your 8v engine bays (Coupe__88)*

45mm dual webers 








Side view showing airbox 








Left side:









Left side:








Right side & Electromotive upper left:








Showing 02A tranny in A1:








Showing 02A tranny in A1:











_Modified by ONLY 8V at 5:23 PM 11-6-2003_


----------



## Monster8V (Dec 23, 2000)

*Re: Lets see your 8v engine bays (Boggus)*


----------



## CorradoAbaTurbo (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: Lets see your 8v engine bays (Monster8V)*


















_Modified by CorradoAbaTurbo at 7:33 AM 11-7-2003_


----------



## DanielAdams (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: Lets see your 8v engine bays (CorradoAbaTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoAbaTurbo* »_

















Now that I love - custom work, original, inventive ideas . That's just sex. Good for you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Dan


----------



## woody96 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Lets see your 8v engine bays (DanielAdams)*

Here's mine....Original 1.6L with some minor intake/exhaust mods...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif RUNS STRONG!!


----------



## fast84gti (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: Lets see your 8v engine bays (woody96)*


----------



## paultlg (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: Lets see your 8v engine bays (fast84gti)*

I apologize for the large pic:


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Lets see your 8v engine bays (paultlg)*

hmm didnt have a finshed ABA swap pic but here is almost complete shot


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: Lets see your 8v engine bays (Fox-N-It)*

Here's some pics I took this past summer, and some older pics too...there are some very clean looking engines posted - very nice...
















and a fuzzy close up (didn't use a flash unfortunately):








and back in 2001 when I was running the 924 turbo CIS


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: Lets see your 8v engine bays (Peter Tong)*

still under construction, BUT pretty
























icandigit,
Thomas


----------



## booya_45 (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: Lets see your 8v engine bays (Coupe__88)*

what did u do to polish your intake mani. thanks-dale


----------



## ATS (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: Lets see your 8v engine bays (the12for12)*

here aree mine when I was almost done with my 2L conversion
1. overshot








2. close up.. you coudl eat off it..


----------



## CdnDub (Dec 3, 2002)

*Re: Lets see your 8v engine bays (ATS)*

I'm a pic post wh*re too








Love all the clean engines guys..


----------



## brandon002 (Mar 4, 2002)

I'm in the process of getting it cleaned up. Just bought the car a few weeks ago..


----------



## 2L Bunny (Aug 15, 2000)

*Re: (brandon002)*

Sorry for the large pic, here's my old ITB setup. Now Andrew's....


----------



## HiJinx (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (2L Bunny)*


----------



## H2o (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: Lets see your 8v engine bays (CdnDub)*

das my lump







nothing fancy just clean I guess... mabey if I get bored I will polish something lol


----------



## drum.aps (May 20, 2003)

*Re: Lets see your 8v engine bays (Coupe__88)*


----------



## jamesn67 (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Lets see your 8v engine bays (drum.aps)*

Ok, so what's the best way to clean your engine bay then????


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: Lets see your 8v engine bays (jamesn67)*

GUNK! at the carwash, Simple Green if you want to be a bit more environmentally friendly. Use spray on "tire shine" on all rubber, plastic, non metal bits. BLING! Never-Dull when it comes time for elbow grease. Eastwoods powder coating kit comes in handy as well. 
Can anyone host my latest engine pics for me? I'll get em over to Dan, I've got Tim's old ITBs on my 2.0 8v now and am anxious to show em off alittle.........


----------



## CdnDub (Dec 3, 2002)

*Re: Lets see your 8v engine bays (Andrew Stauffer)*

email em to me Andrew i'll setup a gallery for you if you want.. 
Dave


----------



## jamesn67 (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Lets see your 8v engine bays (Andrew Stauffer)*

Thanks for the tips!!! I'll have to get out there and give it a good cleaning now


----------



## Jetta_Coupe (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Lets see your 8v engine bays (jamesn67)*


----------



## DanielAdams (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: Lets see your 8v engine bays (Jetta_Coupe)*

This thread is great - keep 'em coming.
*To all who have posted: let me know if any or all of you:
a) have objections to your engine bay shots being used in the 8v undercurrent's general gallery
b) wish for your car to be added to the 8v undercurrent's members gallery*















Dan


----------



## ATS (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: Lets see your 8v engine bays (DanielAdams)*

no quabble about my pciturte being up..
PS: your web site is down.


----------



## DanielAdams (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: Lets see your 8v engine bays (ATS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ATS* »_no quabble about my pciturte being up..
PS: your web site is down.


The website is up, the redirection service is down. http://www.thepaty.plus.com/8v/ 
I have abandones the redirection service as unreliable and the site can now be accessed directly through the above address.
Cheers
Dan


_Modified by DanielAdams at 5:45 PM 11-28-2003_


----------



## paultlg (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: Lets see your 8v engine bays (DanielAdams)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DanielAdams* »_This thread is great - keep 'em coming.
*To all who have posted: let me know if any or all of you:
a) have objections to your engine bay shots being used in the 8v undercurrent's general gallery
b) wish for your car to be added to the 8v undercurrent's members gallery*















Dan 

No problems here either http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cabby-Blitz (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Lets see your 8v engine bays (paultlg)*

No problem if you decide to use my messy engine bay. I need to get a camera so I can take some new updated pictures of the ride.
Whats the new "my 8v" login thing?


----------



## DanielAdams (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: Lets see your 8v engine bays (Cabby-Blitz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabby-Blitz* »_Whats the new "my 8v" login thing?

I'm working on it at the moment - essentially, its a whole new area driven by perl scripts (as opposed to static html) so that it contains information unqiue to each user of the site.
It's going to start off with just a few of the more commonly suggested features people have mentioned they might like to see - a maintenance tracker for their car, for instance, but will expand and have other features added as and when people suggest them and I get time to program them in.
Hard to explain, but essentially its a login area such as "my Profile" on vortex etc etc
Coding frantically here and it should make an appearance in 3 days or so if the damn redirection service sorts itself out.
Dan


----------



## Unit00 (Jan 25, 2003)

ah i have not contributed to this thread yet.


----------



## G0LFII (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: (Unit00)*

Not as good looking as the others but here it is..
































Still a work in progress


----------



## 1lowcab (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (G0LFII)*

i guess i'll add mine to the mix. not as clean or as pretty as the others...work in progress!


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (1lowcab)*

Where did you get the Valve Cover? I have the same one i think

_Quote, originally posted by *1lowcab* »_

















Here's a sh!tty pic of my old setup (Xflow/G60 Turbo now







)


----------



## 1lowcab (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

i got mine off ebay. mines a little diff then yours, across the top of mine it says SCAT and it has some ribs. i''l try to find a close up of it.


----------



## 1lowcab (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (1lowcab)*

heres a close up of the top.


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: Lets see your 8v engine bays (DanielAdams)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DanielAdams* »_This thread is great - keep 'em coming.
*To all who have posted: let me know if any or all of you:
a) have objections to your engine bay shots being used in the 8v undercurrent's general gallery
b) wish for your car to be added to the 8v undercurrent's members gallery*















Dan 

icandigit !! no proplemo Dude


----------



## VdubFeind (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Lets see your 8v engine bays (the12for12)*

Lots of your Engines look great ! For the guys who bought their Valve Covers how much did you pay for them ? And for the guys who polished/painted there own.. what methods did you use ?


----------



## 87turbogti (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: Lets see your 8v engine bays (gearhead455)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gearhead455* »_I can't resist. I'm a pic post *****. Oh my god you can't say wh0re on vortex... LAME









_Modified by gearhead455 at 3:39 AM 11-6-2003_


----------

